
Performance Review advice - rohannair
Hi, manager here. We&#x27;ve got this horrible internal performance review process using Excel sheets and hope that people do them properly.<p>Has anyone seen a better way to do this?
======
rcavezza
Rohan,

I'm not 100% sure what you're asking for, but I'll try to give a few helpful
answers

1.) You may not have the ability to effect change for the entire organization,
but if you do, you may want to look into software specifically for human
resource functions:
[http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2492792,00.asp](http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2492792,00.asp)

2.) For a pragmatic approach, and if you have a small team, you may want to do
a mid-year practice review with your team members. This will do two things:
(1) it will ensure they fill out their reviews properly and (2) it will make
sure they know how they will be judged before it's time for the formal review.

3.) If you have a large team, I would schedule a meeting where you show team
members the correct way to fill out the spreadsheet. And then schedule an hour
on their calendars for alone time at their desk to properly fill out the
reviews.

------
WhitneyLand
I've reviewed a lot of people and been subjected to a lot reviews, including
stack ranking at some pretty big companies. Mostly I thought they were not
only unproductive but also could send the wrong signals and hurt morale.

I can also offer a few suggestions:

1) Don't stack rank, it doesn't help anything.

2) Make self assessment forms short, like one page if you have to do them.
Some companies just schedule checkpoints with minimal paperwork.

3) Read what you can from Joel's companies (stackoverflow), he's always had a
knack for creating productive and healthy environments. One post is here:
[https://www.stackoverflowbusiness.com/blog/3-ways-to-
rethink...](https://www.stackoverflowbusiness.com/blog/3-ways-to-rethink-
annual-tech-performance-evaluations)

------
gt2
Is the process horrible because it uses Excel or the content in the Excel
spreadsheet?

~~~
rohannair
Those might go hand in hand. Super manual processes.

------
afarrell
If you are looking for a product recommendation, impraise is decent.

